# LS Added to This Forum



## alexsbuddy

A big thanks to Austin for adding LS to this forum. Hopefully this will bring some additional members to this group. I bought my LS XG3037 in April 2016 after spending a great deal of time resesarching, test driving, and talking to other owners and couldn't be happier.


----------



## wjjones

Thankyou for the review on your tractor. The feedback will help others I saw yours, and it looks like an excellent machine.


----------



## opie1988

I just got mine a few weeks ago XG3025 and couldn't be happier. Look forward to more LS users


----------



## alexsbuddy

Congrats on the new XG3025. I've got 200 hrs on my XG3037 now and am thrilled with how it has performed.


----------



## DoubleR

We have an LS 7030 currently. Probably not much longer but it’s nice to read others are happy with their LS’s. 
What do you all do with yours?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

One of my clients just bought an LS and I gotta tell you that they are very impressively built for the money.


----------



## DoubleR

Up until about 140 hours ours was super impressive. We thought we’d made the best decision for our ranch. Our first new equipment. Never even bought a new car/truck. It was a big leap for us.


----------



## alexsbuddy

In answer to your question, Double R, I have used my XG3037 to do the following:

Mow pastures with mower.
Leveled my driveway with box blade and then smoothed out new gravel.
Cleaned up areas of debris using a landscape rake.
Dug post holes with 3 pt post hole digger.
Dug holes to bury pets with 3 pt pole hole digger.
Moved mounds of dirt and rock with bucket.
Moved firewood from where it was cut to the stacks.
Cleaned up limbs and debris from cutting up dead trees.
Moved 9' sections of tree trunks using pallet forks.
Moved pallets of feed and other items using the pallet forks.
Removed neighbors dead trees from my fence line using pallet forks.
Moved hay (both round and square) using the pallet fork hay spear.
Hauled hay trailer around pasture behind baler.
Moved my boat, livestock trailer, and utility trailer from one spot to another.
Pulled t-posts and wooden fence poles out of the ground using the FEL.
Cleaned up walnuts from the backyard (4 full bucket loads).
I could keep going, but you get the idea. Quite honestly, my LS XG3037 is the single most important tool on my farm. It is a workhorse and I am extremely pleased with my Blue Mule!


----------



## DoubleR

alexsbuddy said:


> In answer to your question, Double R, I have used my XG3037 to do the following:
> 
> Mow pastures with mower.
> Leveled my driveway with box blade and then smoothed out new gravel.
> Cleaned up areas of debris using a landscape rake.
> Dug post holes with 3 pt post hole digger.
> Dug holes to bury pets with 3 pt pole hole digger.
> Moved mounds of dirt and rock with bucket.
> Moved firewood from where it was cut to the stacks.
> Cleaned up limbs and debris from cutting up dead trees.
> Moved 9' sections of tree trunks using pallet forks.
> Moved pallets of feed and other items using the pallet forks.
> Removed neighbors dead trees from my fence line using pallet forks.
> Moved hay (both round and square) using the pallet fork hay spear.
> Hauled hay trailer around pasture behind baler.
> Moved my boat, livestock trailer, and utility trailer from one spot to another.
> Pulled t-posts and wooden fence poles out of the ground using the FEL.
> Cleaned up walnuts from the backyard (4 full bucket loads).
> I could keep going, but you get the idea. Quite honestly, my LS XG3037 is the single most important tool on my farm. It is a workhorse and I am extremely pleased with my Blue Mule!


I do get the idea! lol 
It’s a lot of what we did with ours as well. 
Thanks for the info! Nice to know it’s doing well at what it’s built for.


----------



## dr clean

I am not happy with my LS4145xr,,,a lot of break downs, now this year it is overheating, and air went out for the 3rd time, after transmission break down at 50 hours. they a no starting problem at 97 hours and 140 hours, I wish I had never bought it.


----------



## pogobill

Sorry for your issues. Maybe it's time to trade it in, cut your losses and move on.


----------



## dr clean

its in the shop now,,,it is not the dealers fault, as he is trying to fix it...called another dealer and they have replaces 39 compressors this year their mechanic told me. they need to start making better stuff.


----------



## bmaverick

alexsbuddy said:


> A big thanks to Austin for adding LS to this forum. Hopefully this will bring some additional members to this group.


The site also needs TYM and the TYM+Yanmar made RK models too. 
TYM has teamed up with a few diesel manufactures too. Yanmar Diesel Engine / Deutz Diesel Engine / DOOSAN Diesel Engine
TYM is now in the USA here ...
TYM North America
4734 Potato House Ct.
Wilson, NC 27893

And recently, I noticed Bobcat has gotten into the compact tractor mix as well. Seems as if the 100Hp and down tractor market has stayed as a strong boom since early 2004 till now. It has not even let up. 

When Yanmar left the US for over a decade, those dealers actually were wooed in by LS tractors. It was a no brainier to see the switch happen so rapidly. By the time Yanmar realized they made a dumb knee jerk reaction to pull out just as the boom was starting, it was way too late to shake LS out of the dealer network. LS arrived just as the boom launched itself.


----------



## Aviatrz

alexsbuddy said:


> A big thanks to Austin for adding LS to this forum. Hopefully this will bring some additional members to this group. I bought my LS XG3037 in April 2016 after spending a great deal of time resesarching, test driving, and talking to other owners and couldn't be happier.


I also have an xg3037 which stopped running due to the smog equipment. This is ridiculous!


----------



## bmaverick

Aviatrz said:


> I also have an xg3037 which stopped running due to the smog equipment. This is ridiculous!


And that's one HUGE reason why I snagged a 1981 totally restored, better than new Yanmar from a UTDA dealer. 
It's a John Deere JD850 + powershift. 

All of this smog stuff is stopping people from using their machines when needed desperately.


----------



## pogobill

I think TYM bought Branson as well. 
I've been looking at getting these units added. I'll investigate further. Thanks for the bump Steve.


----------

